# inserting swf file (music) into php document



## jthenerd (Oct 23, 2003)

Is there a way to insert and embeded swf file into a php document? If so could someone please forward me the proper script and where to insert this


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It doesn't go in the PHP part of the code, just your tag into the HTML.


----------



## vinturella (Jul 13, 2005)

Trying to include php in a frontpage html file

I am trying to include a php program in a frontpage html file. My host
is GoDaddy Economy, and I can get phpinfo.

The php file "scrapes" my blog to html. It runs as a stand-alone
program, and when the php code is embedded in the html. But, I can't
find any set of file endings and directories in any include operation
that gives me any thing but parsing errors.

HELP! Thanks,
John


----------



## jthenerd (Oct 23, 2003)

I cant find the script to insert into the html files. Can you help
I found this while surfing but i dont thik it will work becasue i dont want any buttons. just the sound.

music.swf


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://www.w3schools.com/flash/flash_inhtml.asp


----------

